# CR Rates LCD, Plasma as Reliable as CRT Sets



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Consumer Reports Says LCD and Plasma Flat Panels
as Reliable as Tube TVs During First Two Years *

Consumer Reports via Yahoo News

No electronic items will be hotter this holiday season than LCD and plasma TVs,
thanks in large part to prices that are half what they were two years ago. And
reliability data from "Consumer Reports" indicates that during the first year or
two of use, LCD and plasma TVs have been just as reliable overall as picture-
tube TVs, which historically require very few repairs.

"Consumer Reports" latest product reliability survey shows no repair issues during
the first year or two of use for LCD TVs from JVC, Panasonic, Samsung, Sanyo,
Sharp, Sony and Toshiba. Dell LCD sets have had higher than average repairs. In
plasma, there have been no repair issues for Fujitsu, Hitachi, Panasonic, Pioneer,
Sony or Toshiba. The repair rate for Philips and Vizio plasma sets has been higher
than average. Long-term reliability for flat-panel sets is not known, and cannot be
estimated at this time. ...

More @ Yahoo.com


----------

